# Exhaust Tip Detailing



## JBell93 (Aug 25, 2013)

Just a quick post to share my experience with exhaust tip cleaning!

Tried many things including engine cleaner and abrasive cloths with no success. I then used autoglym metal polish and a rag and after about 2 minutes of scrubbing the tip was completely clean, cant recommend it enough!

Here are before and after pics!


----------



## pipped (Nov 7, 2013)

Bar Keepers Friend , £2.79 from Tescos though other retailers are availale


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Looking good. Can't stand it when I see the tail pipes on TT's all black and dirty.


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

TheMetalMan0 said:


> Looking good. Can't stand it when I see the tail pipes on TT's all black and dirty.


Agree with that. Throw back to my biking days when a nice shiney exhaust was the order of the day. Always been a Solvo Autosol fan myself. Stuck with it for years.


----------



## JBell93 (Aug 25, 2013)

TheMetalMan0 said:


> Looking good. Can't stand it when I see the tail pipes on TT's all black and dirty.


Couldn't agree more!


----------



## BrooksMCR (Oct 20, 2013)

I used Meguiars next gen metal polysh.

Worked a treat on previous cars!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Paul-TTS (Nov 18, 2013)

JBell93 said:


> Just a quick post to share my experience with exhaust tip cleaning!
> 
> Tried many things including engine cleaner and abrasive cloths with no success. I then used autoglym metal polish and a rag and after about 2 minutes of scrubbing the tip was completely clean, cant recommend it enough!


Hi JBell

Did you use the tube or bottled product? Not sure if they are different?

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stor ... &langId=-1

Thanks
Paul


----------



## E576DAN (Mar 20, 2013)

I wasn't that impressed with the Autoglym to be honest for the initial clean but to keep them shiny after it's decent, I used T cut paste in the tube with a toothbrush and a lot of elbow grease and the results were astounding .


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Used the T Cut paste the other day there knocking it out in my local Asda for £2 at the moment


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

No such issue here, custom black ceramic tips (Daytona) on a Scorpion cat back :


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

I used brasso. Worked a treat!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milanonick (Sep 15, 2013)

Britemax Metal twins have always worked well for me in the past.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I also find that both Autosol and Brasso work really well. Abrasives like T-cut and even wire wool are OK for getting rid accumulated sooty deposits should not be used too frequently as they will wear through the outer chrome layer.


----------



## Oppositelock (Dec 12, 2013)

Definatly Autosol for me, brings even the grubbiest chrome up like a mirror. Glad to see I'm not the only one who likes a shiny tailpipe


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Oppositelock said:


> Definatly Autosol for me, brings even the grubbiest chrome up like a mirror. Glad to see I'm not the only one who likes a shiny tailpipe


I got it mixed up with the Anusol once. I won't go in to detail ... :lol:


----------



## Oppositelock (Dec 12, 2013)

Ha Ha , sounds painful! :lol:


----------



## planman (Sep 15, 2002)

Give mine a good soaking then scrubbing with wheel cleaner first, let it soak in then wash off. Works a treat!


----------

